# Foil bottom bracket



## Bhothak (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi, im looking to get the foil team issue frame, what type of BB does the foil use? And is it bb30?

Thank you.


----------



## Bhothak (Jun 4, 2012)

And im if looking to get an aero crankset, for thia foil frame, what is the best choice available in the market?


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

It is not a BB30, it is a BB91 from shimano or GXP Pressfit from Sram/Truvativ


----------

